# UPC Horizon



## rustbucket (15 Sep 2013)

Just ordered UPC Horizon Bundle with broadband

Have had it a couple of days now and despite being satisfied with broadband I am not overly enamoured with the horizon tv service. 

I am getting more from Sky for the same money in terms of channels

I also dont like the layout & menus etc.

Does anyone know the cooling off period with UPC where I can cancel my account and send back the equipment without incurring a whopping cancellation charge?


----------



## mercman (15 Sep 2013)

I would say you had best hurry to return the equipment. Strange the way you think Sky is better. We received the Horizon in a bundle last Friday and find the entire service to be superb that being phone, broadband and TV. Granted it's in an apartment but better than what was there previously.

Check the cooling off period by dialing 1908 and you'll find out fairly quick.


----------



## aamusername (15 Sep 2013)

If you ordered online or via any other "distance selling" method, you may be entitled to a 7 day cooling-off period.  
Information on the distance-selling legislation can be found at this link:
[broken link removed]


----------



## PolkaDot (16 Sep 2013)

Has anyone had any technical issues with the broadband or TV? Would imagine that a new service would have a few teething problems. I'm wary about making the move.


----------



## peteb (16 Sep 2013)

Check out boards.ie.  A lot of trial issues with it from last year.  But some seem to have been ironed out.  Just got it myself over the weekend so will have to see!


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Sep 2013)

Am I right in thinking that if 'the horizon unit' breaks down you can be without telly, broadband and phone at the same time as compared to stand alone situation that we presently have?


----------



## rustbucket (16 Sep 2013)

Just confirmed with UPC that cooling off period is 7 days from date of receipt of equipment.

In relation to the unit breaking down, I guess it depends on what breaks

For instance, when I installed the unit, the TV service was not working but the Broadband worked immediately. So I think its possible for one service to go but others to still work.

However, if the box itself breaks (fails to power up etc) then I guess you would have problems with everything


----------



## peteb (16 Sep 2013)

Sue Ellen said:


> Am I right in thinking that if 'the horizon unit' breaks down you can be without telly, broadband and phone at the same time as compared to stand alone situation that we presently have?


 
Yep.  Its all 3 current boxes in one.


----------



## Palerider (16 Sep 2013)

Check how much data you have used over the past say six months before changing from another UPC package to the basic Horizon package. It would have cost me a lot more to switch as I use a lot of data with broadband, xboxs, smart phones etc etc, much more than the basic free allowance contained in the package, suggest people just call and check it could save you money.


----------



## MarySmyth (16 Sep 2013)

*Upc*

Anyone with issues/ queries for UPC, i have contacts internally that will respond promptly etc  PM me if this is helpful


----------

